# what length string for a 70" bow



## Archer N FL (May 5, 2010)

Hey ya'll 

i have a 70" bow.. set for indoor.. what length string do I need and what about string count? is it 67" and 18 string???? I just need to make sure before i order one! 

Thanks for the help!

Tom


----------



## Archer N FL (May 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

My standard build for an AMO 70" recurve bow is a 66.5" actual string length (to the ends of the loops). I use 18 strands of BCY 8125, and 0.018" Angel Majesty serving for a large groove nock. For a small groove nock, I use 0.015" serving.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

66" for a recurve and 67" for a longbow. Strand count will vary with poundage. I have heard that in recent years the AMO standard has changed to 3" less as to 4"


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

For the new Hoyt Formula series bows, and bows built with a Win&Win Inno CX riser, the string needs to be around 1/2" longer than standard. For the AMO 70" versions of those bows, I had to build 67" strings (to the tips of the end loops).


----------

